# Face Trim Plunge



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Last time I took Tim to the groomer we talked about trimming some stuff on his face. I was really torn on the face trim but all the rain we've had here lately and Tim's muzzle and ears in all the puddles has really taken a toll. I brought in some pictures, one of Piper (Julie's pup) as well as some others and I have to say I'm pretty happy with the results. He looks very well groomed and not the usually moptop look I'm after but a little change does good. I was waiting for DH to come home from work and my daughter came out and gave Tim an ear ponytail, in the first picture, but I think it shows off his muzzle cut. The other picture shows his ears done, they took off at least an inch and a half. I guess I'm just lucky with my groomer but I've always been happy with how she interprets my requests. I'll try to get some before/after pics when I have more time.



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9194773455


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

he looks so adorable!! So glad you are happy with your groomer.... many on here have not been. Hang on to her!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work! He's funny - he looks like he knows he's having his picture taken and is playing to the camera.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Timmy looks very cute after his trim!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Timmie does look cute. That will be nice for summer. And not as much work at bath time.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Love Tim's new look.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Tim is a cutie no matter what! I love his muzzle cut!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice cut! Keep your groomer!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jen, he looks really good!!! Although quite silly with an ear ponytail! LOL my dogs would never allow me to do that.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HA! I couldn't figure out quite what was going on in the first picture! He does look adorable. As Suzi has said, a little judicious face and ear trimming does make them look more puppyish.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I guess I'm the poster child for being happy with my groomer. She did warn me that the pics I showed would take a lot of hair off but I said let's go with it. Having two teenage daughters does make Timmy the guinea pig for many hairstyles. When I first saw them do this to him I was worried it hurt him, but he really doesn't seem to care, the ponytail bands aren't tight at all. Here's a picture of him before the trim, you can see how many bands she put on. He shook his head later and they all came out, I don't let them keep them on for more then a minute, he's a very good sport.

Before, he's very scraggly.


070213-3 by jabojenny01, on Flickr


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, I am so glad that first photo had his ears up! Saw that and thought WTH!! . Very nice cut - I really like the short facial hair. Definitely keep your groomer!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love the ear thing, although at first it threw me. My daughter used to do that to Bailey all the time and he would just go with the flow. It never bothered him. One shake of the head and he was back to himself again.

Timmy looks great with the trim face. He's so neat looking. Good call and good groomer. At least some of us are happy with our groomers.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Love Tim's new look! How great to have a groomer that communicates so well with you! I used to put my poodle's ears in a ponytail for mealtime! She would stand there and wait for it!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hate to admit it but I do the same thing as your kids. I never did grow up
Zoeys pig tails


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Timmy looks adorable. Love the big ponytail. I like the clean look. Charley is cut REALLY short for the summer too. I like the fuzz ball look too but it get's so hot here in Jersey. 
Zoey looks so cute! Love the wet look.


----------



## Tavamac (Jun 28, 2013)

he is adorable with the new trim!!


----------

